# The "Crap, I'm in the weird part of YouTube again" thread



## The Beard (Feb 2, 2013)

Post the funniest and weirdest videos that you've found while endlessly clicking through the related videos!


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 2, 2013)

That pizza video is beyond tim and eric levels of wtf.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 2, 2013)

I saw this fucked up spanish video of this piece of shit living inside a goats ass, and the goat got fucked by a farmer. I don't know how, or why I found it, let alone why I even watched it.

No I will not show it on here cause I'll probably get banned.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 2, 2013)

This has started out to be more like an acid trip thread.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 2, 2013)

Here you go,
some favorites from over the years


----------



## wilch (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBEVID]AxAJ6EhYAIQ[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Feb 2, 2013)

The Force By John Xavier Cassese Fake - YouTube

Sandwich - YouTube

I Am a Ravioli - YouTube

Like A G6 Music Video - YouTube

And basically everything found on r/youtubehaiku


----------



## Whammy (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Transmissions (Feb 2, 2013)

saw this yesterday.... 
v


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

Just type "japan wtf " in the search bar.


----------



## nostealbucket (Feb 2, 2013)

Challenge: Each time you want to turn this off.... Take another hit. (it's an hour and a half)
I accepted this challenge a few months ago. 
And I must say... it was fucking terrifying.
Don't watch this sober.
Wait... *Don't watch this at all...*



Fuck.


/thread


----------



## MetalGravy (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm pretty that cat-thing was a boss in a Contra game.


GENTLEMEN!!!!!

BEHOLD!!!




Brody Quest


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygI-2F8ApUM


----------



## MetalGravy (Feb 2, 2013)

Why does it seem like the method for a posting video changes every time I want to post a video?


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Sofos (Feb 3, 2013)

We already have one of these, though it died: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/178498-best-weird-part-youtube-thread.html


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

Video WTF Of The Week - YouTube


Shit's kinda nuts.






.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yummz


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 3, 2013)

^ that is horrifying, yet fascinating....

Related is this:


The music is hilarious!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone ever see an animated Asian video about nature or something were all of the animated creatures had normal human faces and the male Asian bee said Pedo over and over again for a few seconds of the video while he wiggled his tongue?

Holy run-on sentence Batman!

Anyway, I saw it on Jemsite and I forgot where. Anyone who knows it should post. It's a trip.


----------



## McKay (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Transmissions (Feb 4, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Anyone ever see an animated Asian video about nature or something were all of the animated creatures had normal human faces and the male Asian bee said Pedo over and over again for a few seconds of the video while he wiggled his tongue?
> 
> Holy run-on sentence Batman!
> 
> Anyway, I saw it on Jemsite and I forgot where. Anyone who knows it should post. It's a trip.



i have a feeling that was from the same movie i posted, its just made up of a bunch of random scenes, and i think there was one like that somewhere.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 4, 2013)

Uh huh... You're welcome...

http://www.facebook.com/Trashyromancenovel


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 4, 2013)

I once found the video of an actual autopsy on youtube. It was just this doctor literally disassembling an adult woman's body. He performed the whole action as if it weren'T a human lying on the autopsy table, but some piece of meat, cattle, an animal. You click on the video expecting to see something else, but then you watch it and it's only that: a bunch of blood, meat and bones. Damn.


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 4, 2013)

Powerthirst for the win


----------



## wilch (Feb 4, 2013)

This came up as a recommended vid. WTF is this?! People do bathsalts now? crazyness.


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsJhfwbfMvU
This is the most bizzare video I've ever stumbled upon...


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 5, 2013)

Transmissions said:


> i have a feeling that was from the same movie i posted, its just made up of a bunch of random scenes, and i think there was one like that somewhere.


 
I don't see any movie you posted. Just a video about an elephants asshole


----------



## Jontain (Feb 5, 2013)

Just what....


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't watch these if you are eating/planning on to go to sleep/are very sensitive:







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kDNwOfSHgk


----------



## morrowcosom (Feb 5, 2013)

^
If you took a bite out of those last two faces what sort of juices would squirt into your mouth?


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 5, 2013)

^That thought is sickening.


----------



## Transmissions (Feb 5, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> I don't see any movie you posted. Just a video about an elephants asshole


shitt. I thought I posted this xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5SZzFaAZyY
Also, does anyone have a link to this frank zappa music video? It's kind of robot chicken style, I think it's by frank zappa, I found a couple on youtube, but they arent the same ones.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 5, 2013)

morrowcosom said:


> ^
> If you took a bite out of those last two faces what sort of juices would squirt into your mouth?


----------



## tm20 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 7, 2013)

Friend of mine just showed me these Dragonzball P cartoons done be this dude called Oney  they're so weird they start to get funny if you're a DBZ fanboy (like me, yay)





weeeeeeiiiirddd facial expressions


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 7, 2013)

Transmissions said:


> shitt. I thought I posted this xD
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5SZzFaAZyY
> Also, does anyone have a link to this frank zappa music video? It's kind of robot chicken style, I think it's by frank zappa, I found a couple on youtube, but they arent the same ones.



Strike two dude 

You said multiple clips but I only saw one long one.


----------



## Opion (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh yay, finally a thread I can share this video in!



Every time i'm with friends and we're all bored/watching videos on youtube, I suggest this video...and they all eventually stop laughing, and go do something else.


----------



## bigreddestroyer (Feb 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Fl0TEtHvvO0

Found this the other day, haven't laughed so hard in a long time!


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMWgTHXKvSk


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRKd2_c7hPw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMhMsG5Xnm8


----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 25, 2013)

MetalGravy said:


> GENTLEMEN!!!!!
> 
> BEHOLD!!!
> 
> ...



There are some really ... odd ... things going on in that comment section!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 25, 2013)

Jontain said:


> Just what....




What's weird is not that this is a YouTube video but that it was pretty standard kids TV in the UK. I remember WizBit well.

Growing up in the 70s & 80s ruled. There was a lot of odd shit being made by people who didn't make it out of the 60s with their sanity intact...


----------



## Amonihil (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 27, 2013)

let my love bust a cap in your ass.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 27, 2013)

Amonihil said:


>




Not sure if I approve....


----------



## will_shred (Mar 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1RcKJVbHA


----------



## johnny_ace (Mar 9, 2013)

havent laughed so hard


----------



## pink freud (Mar 11, 2013)

Just youtube "Canzo Empyrean."

Found it back when I was in junior high. Supposed to be some ultra-underground movie or some shit. Fucking bizarre is what it is.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 11, 2013)

GIRD YOURSELF.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 12, 2013)

johnny_ace said:


> havent laughed so hard





I just watched the entire series.

You owe me a new set of lungs.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 12, 2013)

blaaargh said:


>





90% of my local music scene right here


----------



## Yimmj (Mar 12, 2013)

Old Gregg Full (HD Version) - YouTube this shit is wierd, but fucking hilarious, watch all the way through, its great


----------



## Felixx (Mar 12, 2013)

The op's cat video reminde me of this


----------



## WhiteWalls (Mar 12, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> I just watched the entire series.
> 
> You owe me a new set of lungs.



This one is the most classic of classics:


----------



## flavenstein (Mar 12, 2013)

Xaios said:


> GIRD YOURSELF.




I haven't seen that in forever. Classic.

Now I'll see your pickle surprise and raise you Shiteyanyo:


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 20, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> Old Gregg Full (HD Version) - YouTube this shit is wierd, but fucking hilarious, watch all the way through, its great



You jerk. I was just coming here to post this. Get all the way through the thread and 4 posts from the end you beat me to the punch.



Also:
I need a funk shake.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 20, 2013)

i have no clue how i got to these but ugh i feel weird now that ive seen them


----------



## crg123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Girl transforms herself into Drake using make-up. - YouTube


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## ilmari (Mar 29, 2013)

WTF, Estonia?


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy Easter


----------



## The Beard (Mar 30, 2013)

ilmari said:


> WTF, Estonia?




God...why can't I stop watching this...


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 30, 2013)

I always just end up watching pimples and zits getting squeezed...


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Nyx Erebos (Mar 30, 2013)

^it was so weird, the video scared me but the music was so awesome I had to continue watching.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpaRouocBes

Why haven't youtube videos been imbedding lately?


----------



## johnny_ace (Apr 1, 2013)

I dont know if im hungry or freaked out


----------



## crg123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not youtube but... stereo skifcha on Vimeo


----------



## Friendroid (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## tm20 (Apr 5, 2013)

watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVARmrhIhKo

and then watch this 
Super Mario Brothers Russian Edition  "


----------



## Sephael (Apr 5, 2013)

looking as various medical videos on youtube and clicking related videos have scarred me for life.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 7, 2013)

How I got here...I don't know...but this video was interesting.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 7, 2013)

tm20 said:


> watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVARmrhIhKo
> 
> and then watch this
> Super Mario Brothers Russian Edition  "




Made my night


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sephael said:


> looking as various medical videos on youtube and clicking related videos have scarred me for life.


 
Agreed. That crazy ass video with the nerve being ripped out of the guys tooth did it for me.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> Agreed. That crazy ass video with the nerve being ripped out of the guys tooth did it for me.



Link?


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Link?


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't just wander into the weird part of youtube. You know god damn well how you got there!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LkKKTsJZ5kU
WTF? I just can't win, can I?


----------



## flavenstein (Apr 9, 2013)

Classic


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 9, 2013)

^Gameshark can cause some really odd glitches.


----------



## Black43 (Apr 11, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> I saw this fucked up spanish video of this piece of shit living inside a goats ass, and the goat got fucked by a farmer.



It's called ploft, and it is just fucked. Funny, though


----------



## Dehumanized (Apr 14, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> I saw this fucked up spanish video of this piece of shit living inside a goats ass, and the goat got fucked by a farmer. I don't know how, or why I found it, let alone why I even watched it.
> 
> No I will not show it on here cause I'll probably get banned.



Saw that one as well haha they have more vids and they're called Humortadela, it's a Brazilian humor show  I understand the language so it's a bit more funny to me maybe


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 14, 2013)

We need a thread on "Crap, I am in the weird part of the internet", so that we can link to news like this one right here:

Porn Addict Hospitalized After Trapped Giant Eel Gnaws Through His Digestive Tract : News : Counsel & Heal


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 16, 2013)

No "Weird part of youtube" thread can be complete without Salad Fingers. Enjoy many moments of what the fuckery as you watch the whole series:


----------



## New Age Moron (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 23, 2013)

This was kind of awkward to watch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VtTJRNCl8wQ#!


----------



## imprinted (Apr 24, 2013)

Burnt Face Man and Charlie the Unicorn are usually related...


----------



## DrMachino (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yIvxZ_5ekA there ya go


----------



## jbab (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## knagy0325 (Apr 26, 2013)

DrMachino said:


> there ya go




This should be in the new spiderman movie.


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i6kWbdTvjk


----------



## crg123 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not over the top weird just oddly hilarious.


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 8, 2013)

classics:


----------



## wat (Jul 11, 2013)

EGGFARTS


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 11, 2013)

Francis978 said:


> How I got here...I don't know...but this video was interesting.


----------



## wat (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Black43 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## will_shred (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 6, 2013)

They yap if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Joose (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know if this qualifies as all that weird to anyone else... but, the creator of this was a teacher of mine in _High_ School. Lol



But I guess maybe not all that shocking. Another teacher was arrested for having quite a large number of MJ plants on his property. And I had yet another teacher who (for our final in sophomore year) set up a lava lamp at the front of the classroom, turned on Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin, then told us to write 5 paragraphs on what life would be like in the lava lamp.

That is a true story. Mr B.: Greatest teacher ever.


----------



## Eric Christian (Sep 10, 2013)

Cyst Of The Century vs. Miley Ray Cyrus


----------



## larry (Sep 10, 2013)

gonna be kinda tough to eat a calzone after seeing that cyst.


----------



## guitareben (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq2RxF4psi8




didn't do the thingy, oh well ^^


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Sep 14, 2013)

just goin to leave this here....


----------



## Jakke (Sep 16, 2013)

This should be considered SFW, but I'm still not entirely convinced. Just use caution:



Very strange video


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 17, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> They yap if I'm not mistaken...




I actually like this song more than most radio pop...it's weird as .... but its also ridiculously catchy.


----------



## Black43 (Sep 18, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> They yap if I'm not mistaken...




Is there something wrong with me when I say I found this strangely awesome?


----------



## will_shred (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't... even...


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 10, 2014)

Genuinely horrifying
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQCo9fLYWI


----------



## hairychris (Oct 13, 2014)

andyjanson said:


> Genuinely horrifying
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQCo9fLYWI



Ah man, I would have posted that.

Genius.

There's a follow-up:


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 13, 2014)

Probably SFW, but I'd still wouldn't personally. 

I still have nightmares.


----------

